# Halloween-themed Weddings



## HallowsEve31 (Jul 20, 2007)

That sounds like the coolest wedding ever! I don't think my boyfriend would ever go for that though. It is a long way off for us, however, I will def fight to get married in October and to have my colors be red, yellow, and orange. Congrats! I hope everything turns out wonderfully.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Man, we had a Halloween wedding but didn't have half of your creative ideas! We would've loved to do any of those things, and I particularly love the entertainment you've planned! We did just basically decorate and only a couple people wore costumes.
Fantastic! Good on you for doing it with style!


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Seems we have several people here getting married on Halloween!! Mr. L and I married on Halloween in 2002 and it was the best, most fun wedding and reception I have ever been at! It will give your family and friends very fond and scary memories. It was a wonderfully fun way to start our life together!!

Congrats on your upcoming wedding and please share pics afterward! Have fun planning!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I had a couple of folks buy these last year for their Halloween weddings.
















I wish they had sent pictures


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll definitely post pics.


One detail I forgot to mention earlier...our gift bag things will be sorta fancy (and tiny) trick-or-treat bags, filled with candy and other little Halloween goodies. 


To those that have either already had a Halloween wedding, or those currently planning one...how did asking guests to wear costumes go over? We've gotten a somewhat mixed reaction so far.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I had a young lady come into The Costume Shop Saturday who's getting married this year at Halloween. She said the young ladies in the wedding party were going as Angels and the young men were going to be dressed as devils!


----------



## The Grim Reaper (Jul 15, 2006)

I married mine in October of 96. We had the theme from the movie Halloween played and some of the usual fright type songs. Our colors for the wedding were Dark Green and maroon, and the reception was a Halloween party with alot of people dressed. I of course had to go and change into my Michael Myers outfit. We still celebrate Halloween and last year was our 16th together.


----------



## LurkingLar (Aug 2, 2007)

*halloween wedding guests*

We had our reception on Halloween and all our guest wore costumes. If you didn't wear a costume you didn't come. Everyone was cool with it except for about 2 people, so they just didn't attend, but we had a great turnout otherwise and tons of fun. We didn't specify themes for our guests costumes, just as long as they wore something. I was the bride of Frankenstein (yes I wore my wedding gown) and my husband was a gangster. Congrats you guys, you're gonna have a blast!


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

mr_synical said:


> I'll definitely post pics.
> 
> 
> To those that have either already had a Halloween wedding, or those currently planning one...how did asking guests to wear costumes go over? We've gotten a somewhat mixed reaction so far.


Syn,
We didn't do a Halloween wedding, but we did get married in October and had a Renaissance theme. We requested that guests come in costume, and sent out a list of local places where they could buy/rent costumes for the big day. Out of 100 guests, 90 dressed up, which was WAY more than I expected, including my 80 year old grandmother!! A few of them mentioned that the "newsletter" with the costume info and a list of ideas was very beneficial for them, since it seems most people are "costume-challenged" these days...such a lack of imagination....

Enjoy your day - your guests will be talking about it years later....I know our guests still are!!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i've always wanted to get married on halloween(stll might) sounds like yours will be awesome


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

A big thing latly for alot of weddings are candy buffets. I love this idea. And halloween would be perfect for that. I think we are going to add one to our halloween party this year or next. 

There are some good examples on google if you look under "Candy buffets" under images.

Good luck to all of those getting married this halloween. And deffinatly share the pictures!!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Latest issue I need help with.

I've been given the task of carving all the pumpkin center pieces (they're the fake ones sold at Michael's, btw). I'm not sure which direction I should take...


*Traditional-scary/goofy faces

*Class Halloween-witches, bats, cats, etc.

*Wedding-related-our names, wedding bells, etc.

*Artsy-paint, glitter, things attached/glued to them


You've seen the details of the wedding, what would you guys suggest?


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds great to me!! We got married on the 18th of October (my parents wedding date) but did toy around with having a halloween type reception. I love the idea and we throw a big halloween party for our anniversary every year! Next year will be a big one...5 yrs. We plan to go all out for the 5, 10, 15, etc. 

Pumpkins - Depends how you and your future wife want things. I like all ideas except artsy (unless you are a real artist...if not it may look a bit cheesy). I think the wedding bells, etc are cute...ties in the real ceremony. But since you are in costume for the event....nothing wrong with doing true halloween! I love classic pumpkins with faces..always a favorite of mine 

Invites: What did you all do for invites??

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Hacknslash said:


> Invites: What did you all do for invites??


We did a spin on the Corpse Bride poster for the front, then a poem & details inside, and directions on the back. When I get home, I'll post pics.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

How about a skeleton cake topper?

A Picture Perfect Wedding-skeleton couples 
Artstyle Caketops-skeleton couples 
Designs by Dorian-gothic bats 
Designs by Dorian-gothic crows 
Jayne Williams-Frankenstein bride & groom 
Mexican Folk Art-skeleton figurines (some with careers) 
Plaide Palette-skeleton couple (scroll to the bottom) 
Skellramics-skeleton wedding couples 
That's My Topper-cake toppers to suit your style 
The Handblown Glass Co.-Halloween


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

http://erinbrown.fotki.com/people/hann_halloween_wedding/

Here's a link to a Halloween Wedding online - seems pretty lowkey but the location is VERY cool... love the lighting on the castle.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

bbshop said:


> http://erinbrown.fotki.com/people/hann_halloween_wedding/
> 
> Here's a link to a Halloween Wedding online - seems pretty lowkey but the location is VERY cool... love the lighting on the castle.


That's where I'm getting married!


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

I would have loved a Halloween wedding but my husband is not as into it as I am (so we have a big party at our house each year and that keeps me happy). I hope the following give you some good ideas!




























http://www.madduck.nu/starbase/wedding/wedding.htm

http://www.theknot.com/ch_article.html?Object=A20123183540&channel=realweddings&keyword=UNIQUE+WEDDINGS

http://myweddingreceptionideas.com/page.asp?id=44

http://www.liweddings.com/chat/topic.aspx?ID=268985&P=1


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

mr_synical said:


> That's where I'm getting married!


I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

bbshop said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous


The place is awesome. I definitely recommend anyone getting married that lives in the general Baltimore area to consider The Cloisters. Its not that expensive, pretty unique (at least in this country), and is so cool you don't even need to spend much on decorations.


http://myweddingreceptionideas.com/page.asp?id=44

And that's where we've ordered our favor bags! Ours will be similar to the black paper ones in the picture.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Your bride-to-be is _very_ lucky to have a groom that is willing to help with the wedding preparations.

I vote for classic halloween pictures carved in the funkins. Cats, moon, the typical smiling face, etc.

I'm jealous too.......it looks like that place rocks!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> Your bride-to-be is _very_ lucky to have a groom that is willing to help with the wedding preparations.
> 
> I vote for classic halloween pictures carved in the funkins. Cats, moon, the typical smiling face, etc.
> 
> I'm jealous too.......it looks like that place rocks!


I've actually done a lot of the work, but that's because I'm such a dork when it comes to Halloween. If the wedding wasn't Halloween-themed, I likely wouldn't be as involved.

Funkins! I knew there was a word for them!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

mr_synical said:


> I've actually done a lot of the work, but that's because I'm such a dork when it comes to Halloween. If the wedding wasn't Halloween-themed, I likely wouldn't be as involved.
> 
> Funkins! I knew there was a word for them!



LOL. Well, I guess she's lucky to have a "halloween dork" then. I mean that as a compliment coming from a fellow halloween dork.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I think a cool halloween wedding cake would be the spiral hill from "Nightmare Before Christmas" with Jack and Sally on the top.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's our invite. All personal info is covered up for obvious reasons. 
First, the front (Our names are where the two white bars are.):










Inside, on the left (a poem):










Inside, on the right (the details):











The back is where we put the directions & a map. We got it done on a glossy card stock, so it resembles a greeting card or poster. The envelopes & stamps were pretty basic.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Pretty cool. This looks like it will be an awesome and memorable event.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

bbshop said:


> http://erinbrown.fotki.com/people/hann_halloween_wedding/
> 
> Here's a link to a Halloween Wedding online - seems pretty lowkey but the location is VERY cool... love the lighting on the castle.



Showed the pics to the fiance last night. Now she wants to do lighting like that. Apparently, according to the pic captions, its done with light gels. Anyone know where to purchase such things, how easy are they to use/install, and/or how much they cost?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

mr_synical said:


> Showed the pics to the fiance last night. Now she wants to do lighting like that. Apparently, according to the pic captions, its done with light gels. Anyone know where to purchase such things, how easy are they to use/install, and/or how much they cost?


Any technical theter place will sell them. Just google it and Im sure You'll find something. Their fairly chaep and easy to put on. How ever if the Light is to hot it will burn throught the Gel. It also looks like they use some Gobos to which projects images or desighns.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

My wife & I do party & event planning and are eager to do a wedding at our annual Halloween party. Anyone wanting to get married on the Saturday before Halloween (Oct 27 this year) and is willing to come to Vegas, let me know. It'll have to be a "small" wedding party, as we already average 100+ guests that night. To see what our parties look like, go to http://www.starkmadness.com/photos


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

mr_synical said:


> Latest issue I need help with.
> 
> I've been given the task of carving all the pumpkin center pieces (they're the fake ones sold at Michael's, btw). I'm not sure which direction I should take...
> 
> ...




Why not make some of each? you can fill the middle of the pumpkins with candy or add a tea light candle to them. I think that would be cool.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey I found a Yahoo Group called "Weird Weddings" for you... check it out http://groups.yahoo.com/group/WeirdWeddings/


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

halloweenking said:


> Why not make some of each? you can fill the middle of the pumpkins with candy or add a tea light candle to them. I think that would be cool.



I'm leaning toward the "Classic Halloween", but there might be others in the mix. Although, now based on something smoene said here or another site I saw, I'm thinking of buying the really small funkins, then spelling out our names. Not sure where we'd put it, but its an idea.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Please post some pictures after your wedding so we can see how yours went. COngratulations to you and your wife to be.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

*Style Network - 8/22/07 @ 9:00am*

The style network is going to have an episode where they plan a Halloween Themed wedding. It will be on this Wednesday, 8/22 at 9:00am Eastern Standard Time.

I have Dish Network (Satellite) and this is a paid channel for me and I won't be able to set my DVR to tape it 

Here's the link to the networks website:
http://www.stylenetwork.com/ssms-site/style.do?actionId=1&showId=6172&navId=5e95c020d185645275ca3e7b0a1c9&showFeatureId=5e95be9cd185645275ca3e2e22da9b&pageIdx=0

And the description for the episode:

9 a.m.: Episode #3
In Wedding Altered 3, the groom's favorite holiday is Halloween and he wants a Halloween costume party for the ceremony and reception.

Let us know if you watch it and if it gives you any good ideas!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. We have seen that one a couple of times. Buh-lieve me, we've watched a lot of wedding shows in the past year.


----------



## Goslen515 (Aug 2, 2002)

I am my husband will be married 4 years this Halloween. I designed the invites and RSVP cards myself and on the invite I stated....Costumes desired but not required. There is nothing wrong with just stating what you want at your wedding....after all its your day.


----------



## Goslen515 (Aug 2, 2002)

*pumpking carving ideas for wedding*



mr_synical said:


> Latest issue I need help with.
> 
> I've been given the task of carving all the pumpkin center pieces (they're the fake ones sold at Michael's, btw). I'm not sure which direction I should take...
> 
> ...


I re-read the details of your wedding...sounds like fun. since your doing the castle and the outside at sunset.... on one of the pumpkins....a haunted house with instead of the moon that is usually in the design make it a sun....

see if you can find some scary lettering and spell out your names 

ghosts with hearts floating around them....

don't be afraid to use straight pins....i have used some pearly craft straight pins and pinned fake leaves to them. The holes aren't too big if you take them out when your done. 

I still have the pumpkins i had for the wedding....its a nice reminder of the big day....reuse year after year. 

i hope i have given you ideas.

amanda


----------



## Goslen515 (Aug 2, 2002)

GDfreak said:


> I think a cool halloween wedding cake would be the spiral hill from "Nightmare Before Christmas" with Jack and Sally on the top.


have you seen the toasting goblets with Jack and Sally? I seen them at the WB store awhile back they was adorable.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Goslen515,

I do kinda like the idea of combining the romance/wedding & traditional Halloween concept for the pumpkins.

Haven't seen the Nightmare goblets. I think the fiance's m.i.l. gave us some lgasses to use already. But I'll look for 'em anyway.


I tiny bit of bad news, we talked to the people who run the castle and in order to get the colored spotlights in those pics, we'd have to rent theatrical lights. Our budget is already stretched.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

mr_synical said:


> Goslen515,I tiny bit of bad news, we talked to the people who run the castle and in order to get the colored spotlights in those pics, we'd have to rent theatrical lights. Our budget is already stretched.


That's a bummer. But it will still kick butt over the typical hotel banquet room. So do they still have some type of exterior lighting that illuminates the building?


----------



## Goslen515 (Aug 2, 2002)

ouch...but i understand weddings on budgets....we planned our wedding years in advanced due to my car accident so time was on our side...and hitting the clearance sales, yard sales, goodwills and what we could make and decorate. 
Our plans was limited to the amount of money two of part time employed people could do and he a college student could afford. My dress was a cheap grab bag deluxe costume....where I had to have a under-dress made so I could be seen in public without being arrested for showing too much. my mother made my cake and my husband's mom made the cupcakes for everyone else. We had hamburgers and hot dogs. Whatever sides I could make and that was fun when our fridge went up in smoke two days before halloween, so i had to have my mother in law drive 30minutes to our house to pick up all the food i made to keep cold. my mother hand made our signs and my the women of the in laws decorated the shelter of the park we rented...we was lucky the shelter came with tables and chairs. and electriity. we spent close to $1500 complete for our wedding and that left us broke for awhile....but the thing is, I cant see my life without my husband. he is my boo and i am his spooky woman. wouldnt trade him in for anything. i wish you lots of luck and good fortunes. remember to have fun and dont forget to eat.....i didnt eat at all and the next day i had to use my cane to walk from the bed room to the front room....we didnt celebrate our wedding night like the young newlyweds we was but like a old married couple of 50 years....im looking forward to taking our son trick or treating this year for the first time...he will be close to 2 years old. and Im thinking of painting my stomach like a jackolantern (I will be close to 7 months along with our second child) enjoy the great holiday and best wishes. take things in stride and look at things from day to day. and they will work out. laters

goslen


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

I love the invitations! What a great wedding it is going to be!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

*wedding*

That sounds soo cool My wife and I also had a wedding on halloween .everyone in costume.Insted of a flower girl we had a dead leaf girl.I was leather face she was a corpse bride. plus we had TOTers coming to get candy and all stayed to watch. we did it in my home graveyard in the front yard. Best of wishes on a long and happy marrage and have fun. we sure did!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Very cool ideas!

I got married on Halloween, and while we were forced by my *lovely* mother to "dress traditionally" (poofy white dress, and tux for the hubby), we still snuck quite a few lovely Halloween themed items into our wedding.

We got married in a former courthouse and jail built in 1910. Very lovely, and had carved jack o' lanterns arrangements near the altar area. 

The tables had silver buckets containing small vases with autum flower arrangements held in the centers of the buckets by candy corn surrounding the vases (added benefit was that the arrangements were "edible."

Music contained: 
Witchcraft - Sinatra
Jeepers Creepers - Billie Holliday
You Put a Spell On Me 
Monster Mash
Purple People Eater
Addams Family theme
Munsters theme

Our favors were supposed to be gourmet candy apples, but ended up being Halloween treat bags filled with chocolates. Our cake topper was two bendy toys of a bride and groom.

We had a lovely time, but if we had it to do over, we'd tell our parents to shove it and have gone for the costume themed wedding.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> That's a bummer. But it will still kick butt over the typical hotel banquet room. So do they still have some type of exterior lighting that illuminates the building?



They do have a few exterior spotlights, but I think thats about it.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

That is awesome!! I tried to get my husband to have the halloween themed wedding and he said no way. But we had a halloween social instead. For those of you who don't know what a social is I will explain. In my province of Manitoba in Canada we have a tradition of the social. It's a big party in a hall where you raise money for your wedding. Guests pay $10 to get in, and they have some drinks and we have a silent auction. 

It was awesome, our wedding party dressed up as a Zombie wedding party. I have a friend that does special effect make-up. So we looked really good. I had a graveyard on the stage of the hall. Carved pumpkins on every table. Tones of decorations everywhere. The ceiling was covered with orange lights. The people that worked the bar said this was the best halloween social yet. Of course since I'm really into halloween I made sure it looked good. Everyone had an awesome time, and says that this was the best social yet.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I wish I would've known about this "social" thing you speak of. We surely could've used a fund raiser. We're paying for a majority of it ourselves, with some help from her dad.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

We are pretty lucky to have the socials here, we are actually the only province in Canada that has them. We were able to raise just over $5,000. Which really helped.

We also had a ice sculpture that was a shooter slide. It was carved as a skeleton in a casket. Two of my bridesmaids worked it. They would pour the shooter into a funnel at the top and it would come out of the skeletons neither reigons. =) Everyone loved it, it was a big hit.

Please post pictures afterwards!!

I vote for the classical halloween pictures to be carved in the pumpkins, and have one at the head table with your names carved in it if you can.


----------



## Bundy (Aug 2, 2006)

Better Homes and Garden has there Halloween edition out (bought it at Michaels) and they have a feature on a Halloween wedding/reception. The ideas are very neat and classy.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Just a suggestion if you have not located a aisle runner yet. Oriental trading has something that would look neat. the have white cloth with bloody footprints on it is 25 fet long 2 feet wide and is 6.95 each


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

*Wedding March?*

I found the perfect song for your lovely bride to walk down the aisle to... 
It's called "Evil Bride (twisted wedding march music).

I tried to upload it here but it was a .wav file an not supported by the forum, email me privately and I will send it to you!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

bbshop, I'll pm you, but I'm pretty sure the fiance knows what she wants to use. Doesn't hurt to have options, though. 



Does anyone have any suggestions on transportation post reception? I'd prefer something in the spirit of the occasion. I tried to contact one hearse rental, but never heard back. The only other thing I could think of was somehow maybe finding some local (Baltimore) person with a cool custom car that'd be into doing it. Any suggestions, as always, will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

what about a black horse and carriage, or white would look ghostly as well. 

You could decorate it up a bit with some halloween decore. As long as the driver didn't mind.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

The castle we're having it at is on top of a kinda steep hill. Plus, it'd have to take us from there likely along a highway to downtown Baltimore. Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

*Halloween Wedding March*

http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/Halloween/Music/Evil%20Bride%20(Twisted%20Wedding%

Here's the link to the Twisted Halloween Wedding March - I hope this link works!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

That link didn't work. Unless its just my work computer. I'll try it again at home.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

*Better Homes & Gardnes Magazine*

This month's edition of BH&G has an entire section on "Halloween Wedding Themed Parties" it's meant to be for a ficticious wedding but there might be good ideas in there you can use for your real life one... so next time you are in the grocery store waiting in line, pick up a copy (I got mine at Lowe's of all places). 

Also if you go to the following link and scroll down till to you get to "Scary Songs & Scary Music" you should find the wedding march.

http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/Hallween/hallween.htm


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Halloween+Party+Goods/Deading+Toasting+Glasses-1308035/

Found you some toasting glasses!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Let the fiance listen to the Twisted Wedding March. She's suprisingly into it. Dunno if we'll actually use it, though.

Also, way ahead of you on the glasses. Like a lot of folks here, I get the Fright Catalog emails. But thanks for thinking of us nonetheless.

Speaking of the wedding...we did our cake tasting last weekend. Wait til I post pics of the cake. It just might turn out to be the awesomest wedding cake ever. Some hints-cotton candy fog, gravestones, spooky trees, Corpse Bride cake topper.


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

transport for us is going to be a 1940s bus. the cake is a mudcake ( was going to be a tombstone) . now the wife wants to do a graveyard thing, im in the dark on that. speaking of in the dark. she has no idea me and the kids are doing a special wedding dance ;}.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Its not the greatest picture, but here's our cake topper (created by my lovely wife-to-be):


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

thats fantastic. we are having living dead dolls.


----------



## Corpse Bride (Oct 3, 2006)

You wedding location is just perfect. I love the invitations, cake toppers and centerpiece ideas. For the centerpieces I would probably go more with like spiders, witches, etc. But of course it's your wedding so do it however you want. 

My husband and I got married last year on Friday the 13th of October. We had a fall themed wedding (with a few halloween things thrown in like the Halloween them song as our announcement song). 

But for halloween we did a "dead" wedding theme. At the entrance of our walkthrough you started out by walking through the ceremony. We had black rose flower arrangments, dead bodies as the audience, at the front under an arch with black ivy was me as Corpse Bride and my husband in a torn, bloody tux, and a skeleton minister. Thats where we passed out the candy and then the people could continue on through the rest of the haunt. 

For the party, I tried to replicate the cake from Corpse Bride, we even had a corpse bride topper. (I didn't get to finish the cake due to time, but it still turned out okay).


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey all. I know its been a while since the last update. The wedding was awesome! A blur, but an awesome blur. Ceremony had a hitch or two, but went well overall. The reception was great-food, entertainment, guests. Everyone had a great time (or so they told us). Got a few "best wedding ever" comments. 


My gift to my wife was a mini-honeymoon in Salem, MA. If you've never been to Salem for Halloween. Go. Now. Well, not now. But next Halloween. You should get your hotel soon, though, because they go really fast. 


I will have pics as soon as I get 'em. So, stay tuned.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats!! I am glad you had a great time. I can't wait to see the pics! And don't worry I don't think there is a wedding out there that didn't have 1 or 2 things happen that didn't go as planned.

Congrats to the both of you!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

mr_synical said:


> Hey all. I know its been a while since the last update. The wedding was awesome! A blur, but an awesome blur. Ceremony had a hitch or two, but went well overall. The reception was great-food, entertainment, guests. Everyone had a great time (or so they told us). Got a few "best wedding ever" comments.
> 
> 
> My gift to my wife was a mini-honeymoon in Salem, MA. If you've never been to Salem for Halloween. Go. Now. Well, not now. But next Halloween. You should get your hotel soon, though, because they go really fast.
> ...


Can't wait to see pics! Did you stay at the Hawthorne Hotel in Salem? LOVED that place!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Congratulations! Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Congratulations!! Hope to see photos soon!!!!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's a page I made of various pictures that we've gotten from family memebers so far to give you guys an idea of what the wedding was like. The first few pics are the where it all took place. Being the groom, I should be pretty easy to pick out. As should be the wife. The "pirate" is her brother-in-law and was also our officiant. The priest Best Man was my brother and the flapper Bride's Maid is the wife's sister. Then some pics of the decor & the cake. Then various guests. Then the belly dancer & sword swallower, respectively, we hired to perform. Then more guests. 

http://www.kerre-and-daniel.com/misc.html


Hope you like 'em.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Great pics, looks like it was a great day!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks awesome. Really great place you choose, it really gives off the ambiance of Halloween. Also love your tables, great table cloths and pumpkins. Can't wait to see more...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

That's beautiful!


----------



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

I lived in or worked near Lutherville for 7 years -- can't believe I never went to such a beautiful place! Wow! Congrats.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

If you ever want more information on the events in Salem, MA around Halloween you can check out their website: http://www.hauntedhappenings.com/

Haunted Happenings is a blast... highly recommend! I grew up in MA and went every single year... now I'm in Western, NY (last six years) and have not been back


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Looked like a fantastic time, Mr. S. 

Congrats again.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

My belated congrats on your Halloween wedding!! Looks like it was an awesome ceremony and reception! I’m sure your guests will be talking about it for years to come. So, how is married life now?


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Firstly, sorry for the belated reply. Secondly, married life is horrible...just kidding. Its fine. We lived together for 3 years prior to getting married, so we were pretty used to each other by the time the "big day" happened. We're now onto "Phase 2", which would be buying a house. The only reason I bring that up, is when I peruse the online listings, I always think how awesome a certain house would look all done up for Halloween. Hey, at least I have my priorities straight.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

We are on the house search as well! One of my biggest requirements..."HALLOWEEN POTENTIAL!" Will this be great to decorate, is the front yard big enough for my grave yard, are there kids that will TOT? (right now we are not in a neighborhood which means no trick-or-treaters, which makes for a very sad Halloween) Who cares about square footage....as long as there is HALLOWEEN POTENTIAL!


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Ha ha! I *completely* understand, MichaelMyers1 & mr synical!!! I've just decided in the last week to start hourse-hunting for real, do the grown-up thing of getting a mortgage and all that rot, and there are *very* few houses that meet up to the "Halloween potential"! (I really like that term...sounds so professional!) Hopefully by starting now, I'll find the perfect place in time for the fall and my 30th b-day. Then... we'll worry about the Halloween wedding... But the idea of having my own place to haunt, without limits....well, now I have to go check the real estate sites again!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

What a fabulous idea. I love it. I've been married 18 years, had a huge beautiful, extravigant affair, and I loved every minute of it. Very traditional. That said. If I had to do it all over again I would definately consider a Halloween wedding. It didn't occur to me at the time. Love your ideas. 
I think if your friends are truly your friends then they will have no problem wearing a costume. How much fun that is going to be. If they don't want to wear a costume, then I guess they don't have to, but they won't have nearly as much fun as the ones who do.
What kind of cake are you having (decorating wise) Is that going to have a Halloween theme as well?? I would love to see pics when this is all over. Congrats and have a fabulous time. Don't worry about what other guests will think, this is about you and the bride and you two are the only ones who matter.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Congratulations! The pics look great. My husband and I have been married 15 years this May and I've been BEGGING to get re-married on or near Halloween. So far, it's a total no-go. But one day I'll make him budge!!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Great pictures. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

*Another Cool Halloween Pic*

I wish I knew how this photographer took this first ghostly pic - fabulous!

http://www.pbase.com/pemkid/image/88077449


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

Transportation via hearse - wow!

http://www.hauntedhearsenw.com/Pictures/Miscillanious/wedding/Halloween Wedding.html


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

1) The cake is awesome & reminds me of mine (since we went with a similar theme).

2) We wanted to do the hearse thing, but couldn't find one.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm buying a hearse and am making it a limo.

Hope to have it ready to go by this October, will depend on funding, but it will have seats and such in the back, so wouldn't have to lay down on the roller table! LOL

I hope to rent it out for not just for Halloween parties but also weddings, bachlor/ette parties, over the hill parties and proms.

I am so psyched!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

We had a sort-of Halloween themed wedding. More harvest themed than Halloween, but it worked nicely. 

Our bridal party was in period costumes - the girls and myself were pretty much in medieval, my husband and one of his groomsmen were in 18th century pirate wear (minus eye patches, peg legs, etc.), and two of our guys were in steampunky-Victorian clothes. And since we were already legally married (we eloped the year before and then had a mini ceremony and reception for our family & friends on our anniversary), we just asked a friend of ours to read something, sort of like a celebrant would, rather than actually exchanging vows. (In case anyone's interested, he read "A Lovely Love Story" by Edward Monkton.) Anyway, he was in kind of pirate-wear, too.

Our invitations were blue with black & grey Victorian brocade designs - and two crows! Everyone loved them. We encouraged our guests to come in costumes of any period, but few did. Only the nerdiest of nerds were willing to dress up, it seems.

And as for decorations, we used wicker baskets filled with wax or plastic apples and pumpkins and then added silk flowers in fall colors - yellow sunflowers, orange and burgundy mums, brown cattails, fall leaf stems, etc. We put garlands of fall leaves over the doorways and grapevine wreathes on each door. I also added little clip-on crows ALL OVER the place. They were adorable.

Oh! And our cake was pumpkin spice, and the cupcakes were sprinkled with Wilton's fall sprinkle assortment (chocolate, orange and yellow jimmies and tiny little leaves!). On top of the chocolate frosting, it was beautiful. Oh, and our cake topper was Superman & Lois Lane. 

I'll see if I can find some pictures, I was really proud of how nicely it all came out. We did it all ourselves, and it wasn't easy!


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I see these a lot. (Never been to one)

I always find the Craigslist postings a few days late, but everyone always wants someone local with a Hearse or two for the Wedding and I'm too late 

I see people who want to rent them for Halloween too, but I am always busy in Halloween.

In Central Florida, we just had a couple tie the knot at Universal Studios for Halloween Horror Nights.

If I am going to make a suggestion, since classic automobilia is my specialty, find a Hearse from before they were made out of smaller cars. Most are Cadillacs, so therefore, you want one from 1992 at the latest and that is only if it is a Brougham (Nearly every Hearse in North America manufactured between 1980 and 1992 is built from an eleventh generation Cadillac Brougham custom Commercial Chassis). The FWD Deville models from 1985 were just gawky-looking (Hence the terrible sales of those cars as Hearses). Avoid the ones that were not manufactured commercially...those are unsafe at best (Clear indication is the rear door. Does it wrap over the rear wheel, like on a typical Sedan? Yeah, that's because it WAS a traditional Sedan once, until someone hired a crew of ******** to convert them. Unsafe and even worse, downright FUGLY and tacky-looking. Sorry, my inner purist is showing.

If you want to use a Hearse, look around and get in touch with your local Hearse clubs (Yes, there is ALWAYS a Local Hearse Club, if you can't find them, ask the local car clubs where they are hiding) and post on Craigslist. You can probably find someone who has converted a Hearse into a Limousine and that is probably the exact type of cars you want to have in your Wedding Procession. Class, Style, Luxurious interiors and C'mon...it's a Hearse.


----------



## jhoonifogi1 (Feb 11, 2012)

I particularly love the entertainment you've planned! We did just basically decorate homes.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

IshWitch said:


> I'm buying a hearse and am making it a limo.


I would buy something from the Carburated era. The final two carbed generations of the Fleetwood Brougham would be ideal and it would be very easy to find one of the last ones (1980-1992) as they are very common, making up nearly every hearse produced in the lifespan of the vehicle. Just make sure it is fullsize with the extended chassis. Regardless of what type you use, you will have to extensively modify the rear end to lower the floorpan to make it roomy enough to fit seats back there and remember the transmission tunnel has to run to the rear end (Unless you get a FWD one which, while they exist, is particularly inadvisable, especially for a limousine) when you are planning out where to put your seats. Another thing to consider is that the Accubuilt models, specifically those from Superior, received a raised roofline in the late eighties, which will make for actually fitting people in the rear much easier.

Nothing wrong with the later generations, but after the final 1992 FWB rolled off the assembly line and the newer ones, now produced on the 
93-'96 Fleetwood Brougham platform were much smaller than the others. After that, they switched to use of the Deville (Sometimes called the "DTS" by urban-dwellers, similar to those who call the Catera and the Eldorado the "CTS" or "ETC" respectively) platform which wad FWD rather than RWD. The Lincoln Town car models remained in existence until Ford stopped production of the Town Car for 2011, but again, these cars were not spacious in the rear ends, nor were they ever designed to be, so fitting seats back there and actually expecting full-grown adults to comfortably sit in them, would be an odd puzzle to solve.

Anything from the the early sixties to the fifties would be an ideal choice, simply on style. Nearly all of them from that era were built on Cadillac platforms (The standard of the world for a reason) and were almost like extended station wagons in the rear, allotting comfortable seating. This is because back then, they also functioned as Ambulances and actually had fold-up seats in the rear. The last largely produced combination models with fold-up seats died in 1993 with the introduction of the twelfth generation Cadillac platforms. Anything from the forties back would also be ideal, as the forties Hearses (Largely Pontiac, Oldsmobile and Cadillac) were very roomy, like extra-large delivery vans and the thirties cars were just like very large sedan platforms (Keeping in mind a "sedan" from the thirties was a widely different vehicle from what most people call a "sedan" today) and were thusly, incredibly roomy.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! It's always good to hear from a Halloween couple. I am actually a wedding coordinator myself with a huge affinity for Halloween! Although your ideas are awesome, you may consider hiring an event coordinator (not an event designer as you seem to be creative enough to figure out the design on your own) in your area, who may be able to provide you some other castle-like locations and other such vendors and venues. Often, coordinators can provide you with enough referrals and insight to MORE than cover the cost of hiring them, then you will be able to provide your vision at a discounted cost, without having to stress on your wedding day. A wedding coordinator is different than a designer in that they will handle vendors, venues and details but you can still handle the craft and creative portion of the wedding they will just make sure it's all set our properly for you. Best of luck!


----------



## Elena Iuliana (Mar 2, 2012)

I think that Halloween wedding themes are between the most interesting and I would totally apply for such a type, it's one that makes the difference!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you whomever for digging up this thread. Savagehaunter and I don't have a date set, but I'm the type that loves to research before so that time is saved once we start actually planning. I do have White, Black, Purple, and Orange picked out. Maybe a tiny amount of red.


----------



## Elena Iuliana (Mar 2, 2012)

your color idea sounds really great! we want some pictures after you finish with the wedding, ok???


----------

